# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PROVEEMOS: CAMU CAMU fruta, Pulpa, polvos, YACON fruta, CACAO nibs, grano, AGUAJE, ACAI, UÑA DE GATO, Plantas medicinales

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

*Apreciados amigos, Z&T NATURAL PERÚ SAC, pone a su disposición los siguientes productos: 
Si están interesados no duden en comunicarse con nosotros:
Sr. Fernando Zegarra Torres
RPM: #961027798
Email: fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com
web site:* Nosotros* 
- CAMU CAMU FRUTA FRESCA:* *S/.3.50 x Kg puesto en Lima.* ** *Packing: Jabas plásticas retornables x 25 Kg* *Despachos: Camiones x 8 , 10  ó 14 Tn* *Hasta 500 tn por campaña. Desde Abril hasta Julio. * *- PULPA congelada DE CAMU CAMU (fruta madura) :  S/.9.90 x Kg + IGV. Packing: Bidones X 50 Kg  Hasta 50 tn por campaña. Desde Abril hasta Julio.*  *- POLVO DE CAMU CAMU (fruta entera) :  $19.90 x Kg + IGV.* *Packing: Caja con 2 bolsas de 10 Kg* *Hasta 10 tn por campaña. Desde Abril hasta Julio.** *    *- POLVO DE CAMU CAMU (fruta entera d**espepitada):  $44.90 x Kg + IGV.* *Packing: Caja con 2 bolsas de 10 Kg* *Hasta 5 tn por campaña. Desde Abril hasta Julio.*  *- POLVO ATOMIZADO DE CAMU CAMU:  $39.90 x Kg + IGV.* *Packing: Caja con 2 bolsas de 10 Kg* *Hasta 10 tn por campaña. Desde Abril hasta Julio.*  *- YACON: * *Fruta fresca: S/.1.50 x Kg. Hasta 20 tn/semanales.  Hasta 500 tn por campaña. Actualmente en cosecha* *- CACAO:  Grano seca fermentada: S/.1.10 x Kg Hasta 200 tn por campaña. Actualmente en cosecha Cacao en Nibs: S/.17.00 x Kg*  *- MARACUYÁ:  Fruta fresca: S/.1.50 x Kg. Hasta 50 tn/semanales.  Hasta 500 tn por campaña. Actualmente en cosecha * *Si están interesados no duden en comunicarse con nosotros:
Sr. Fernando Zegarra Torres
RPM: #961027798
Skype: ferdyzeg1
Email: fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com
web site: http://www.zytnaturalperu.com/nosotros.html*       Temas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) VENDO CAMU CAMU FRUTO FRESCO Y PULPA 100% CALIDAD. PULPA DE CAMU CAMU CONGELADA / FROZEN CAMU CAMU PULP Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. REQUERIMOS DISTRIBUIDORES PARA PULPA DE CAMU CAMU EN TODO EL PAÍS

----------

